
'The IT Crowd' to return for finale special - Sujan
http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/05/07/the-it-crowd-finale-chris-odowd/
======
Nrsolis
The IT crowd, for me, is one of those happy accidents in television where the
writers, producers, and actors all manage to capture the humor of a subculture
without patronizing it. When I saw the first episode, I knew that these folks
had done something special and I'm quite tickled that they are bringing it
back for even a single episode.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab8GtuPdrUQ>

~~~
megablast
The exact opposite of the Big Bang Theory.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
Kind of the same thing as BBT.

A lot of people just don't find BBT funny, which is a reasonable opinion to
have, but they both manage to poke fun at their respective sub-cultures.

The IT crowd subculture is generic "IT support." The subculture of BBT is the
pseudo-intellectual crowd who took biology 101 and are now experts in
everything "science."

As I said, I would never begrudge anyone who doesn't find BBT funny (it rarely
is!) but let's not pretend that IT crowd is somehow magically different, it is
just better written.

~~~
seivan
You've probably missed the episode where they make fun off all the idiots who
think the Elders of the Internet let the wireless Internet-Box leave Big Ben.

~~~
tripzilch
Interesting you bring that one up, cause I found parts of that episode
brilliant and hilarious, but other moments kind of tedious and cringy. The
idiots/supposedly "normal" people, weren't quite consistent in what they were
clueless/knowledgeable about, IIRC. I'd normally overlook such a thing, but
with the extreme levels of clueless required in this episode, it felt a bit
off-balance. Though I don't know how exactly they should have fixed it without
damaging the brilliant+hilarious Internet-Box premise.

------
sergiotapia
I'll never forget the first time I saw this show. It was 3am, had insomnia for
some reason and saw the episode "Gay! A Gay Musical"[1]. I laughed so hard I
cried and woke up my wife, it was fantastic! Just utterly brilliant! "I'm
disabled..." has become sort of an inside joke with my brother because of this
episode.

I'm glad they're bringing it back for one last run, it certainly deserves it.

[1] - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TQJILoFd5o>

~~~
marknutter
"Gay! A Gay Musical" is by far my favorite episode. Really solidified the
quality of the show for me.

~~~
rplnt
It was a great episode indeed. I think was the only good episode of the second
season. I didn't even bother with 3rd season after that. First one is a
classic though.

~~~
marblar
Some of the most memorable episodes of that show came from the third season.
Give it another chance!

------
fpp
Great news and really looking forward to see it.

Will not be that easy for them to be as successful again, but there is
certainly still enough to laugh about in corporate IT today.

Just remember how much time has changed since their first series was aired and
how much influence they had - "Have you tried turning it off and on again" is
basically a common term in UK English today and almost everybody will know
today that you wont break the Internet when you type Google into Google ...

[comment approved by the Elders of the Internet]

~~~
anonymous
"have you tried turning it off and on again" was popularised by windows 95 and
having to turn it off and on again when something failed. Or when you changed
your IP. Also, the day there's nothing left in corporate IT to laugh at is the
day we have neither corporations nor IT any more. I'm expecting some smoking
hot episodes about clouds.

------
LarryMade2
I guess they were finally able to turn it off and then on again.

------
slig
If you enjoy that kind of humor, be sure to check Father Ted and Black Books.

~~~
desigooner
A shout out to Black Adder is warranted here.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
"Blackadder" is a very different beast from the others mentioned, all of which
are written / cowritten by Graham Linehan, who has a very specific surrealist
style. Don't get me wrong: I do think Blackadder is brilliant!

------
mig39
Did you see that ludicrous display last night?

~~~
igravious
What was Wenger thinking sending Walcott on so early?

------
tnuc
I always enjoyed their take on piracy.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALZZx1xmAzg>

------
shimfish
I had the good fortune to contribute a few of the alternative subtitles for
the first season DVD. Unfortunately, I don't think anybody noticed them, even
with a BB writeup. <http://boingboing.net/2006/11/15/it-crowd-dvd-has-
sub.html>

------
cobaimelan
Best scene <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJXww8aizAM>

------
irtefa
Been waiting for this for a while now

------
forlorn
Damn it, I though it's buried forever.

------
sneak
I deal with enough miscalibrated sperglords on a daily basis that the absolute
last fucking thing on Earth I'd do in my small amount of free time is
willingly watch a sitcom wherein they are depicted accurately.

~~~
tobylane
That's British humour. His previous work included a bunch of priests - one
eager, one dopey, one very drunk. It's not three copies of Joseph Gordon
Levitt.

